# My primo/HGH/Provi/Var blast update



## grind4it (Dec 1, 2012)

I've have been AWOL for the last few weeks. I have had some life changing events unfold. I was thinking maybe I should check in and give a update regarding my current blast.

As a reference point I started my 24 week cycle 6 weeks ago I weighed in at 207lbs and 7.5% BF. I'm 6'2" and over 40.

The cycle is as follows:
500mg Test E (EW)
1gram Primo (EW)
8iu HGH on workout days 5 days a week. 1.5iu when I wake and 6.5iu after my morning workout
100mg Proviron (Ed)
150mg Anavar (5 weeks on/off) 100mg preworkout 50mg 12 hours later

When I started the cycle I considered dropping the Anavar and adding Mast because I did not totally trust the source. I settled on giving the Var 2 weeks before I committed. Turns out the Anavar was gtg.  

I also enlisted a professional bodybuilder that is over 40 to help me with this run. This was probably the best decision I made regarding this blast. This guy is amazing. He not only helped me with my workout but my cycle, diet, supplements and everything else regarding meeting my goal; my goal by the way is to become contest ready and compete this spring.

Here I am 6 weeks later. I weighted in this morning at 231 and my trainer check my BF; I came in at a hair over 9%. So far I am extremely happy. We are now shooting for 240-245 and 10% by January  

In short I'm a happy MoFo


----------



## DF (Dec 1, 2012)

Great to hear your cycle is going so well.  Keep hitting it hard brother.


----------



## pirovoliko (Dec 1, 2012)

Nice grind...keep it up


----------



## biggerben692000 (Dec 1, 2012)

Up 24lbs in 6 weeks with Bf% about the same? Nice. You weren't sure about your Var source? Not asking for source but what kind of GH are you running?
Your new friend should be quite a hook up as well? Just sayin.


----------



## sfstud33 (Dec 1, 2012)

I see your running proviron. Thats my new favorite supplement. Man that stuff makes me horny as a jackrabbit. I love it. I only need 50mg a day to be needing to nail my wife 24x7x365. If i took the 100mg id be completely out of control. Which might be fun.

Looking forward to seeing how this cycle goes as my next "cruise" will have some primo added....


----------



## grind4it (Dec 1, 2012)

Yes, your math is correct.
The source of the Var is the most hated source. I got the Var as part of a settlement.
I'm running Rips.
Agreed. My "new freind" has been my best desision for this blast.



biggerben692000 said:


> Up 24lbs in 6 weeks with Bf% about the same? Nice. You weren't sure about your Var source? Not asking for source but what kind of GH are you running?
> Your new friend should be quite a hook up as well? Just sayin.


----------



## transcend2007 (Dec 1, 2012)

Wow Grind that's 24 pounds in 6 weeks that's awesome ~ congrats!  You must be eating like a bull!  Do you think these gains are mostly from the test e and anavar as the primo prolly has not hit yet?

Plesae fills us in on the supplements your pro bb friend shared with you and diet.  I don't know about these other guys but I can use all the diet & supp help I can get...lol


----------



## Christosterone (Dec 1, 2012)

Good to see you around again. Progress pics?


----------



## grind4it (Dec 1, 2012)

You nailed it. Yes, eating like a bull. 8 meals a day (24 hour period). 5,500 clean calories. One of the things he has me doing that I never considered is eating in the middle of the night. I make a shake (1/2 cup rolled oats, 10mg Glutimine, 2 scoops taurine, 1 tbs peanut butter, 1 tsp cinnamon, 1-1/2 scoops protien powder, half a cup of water). When I wake up to take a leak I down this bad boy before I go back to bed.

In regards to the supplements; one a day, fish oil, DHEA, and dandelion.
I really like the dandelion, it keeps the water off of me. I hold water like a fat girl on the rag and the dandelion is really nice. Especially when running the rips. 

He also was insistent that if I was going to run HGH in a lean bulk I needed to be at 8iu running the protocol outline at the top of this thread. I have been runnin GH for several months now and never got the "great sleep" everyone talks about, even at 6iu. Guess what; 8iu is my magic number. I sleep like a baby and when I wake up I lay in bed stretching and yawning....like when I was a child.

I am over simplifying. The reality is he is tweaking weekly. Adding and removing cardio, supplements, and diet.

He has instructed me to add B12 injections starting next week....anyone know where to get injectable b12? He's got a dr that will write me a script; I just don't want to pay the price 





transcend2007 said:


> Wow Grind that's 24 pounds in 6 weeks that's awesome ~ congrats!  You must be eating like a bull!  Do you think these gains are mostly from the test e and anavar as the primo prolly has not hit yet?
> 
> Plesae fills us in on the supplements your pro bb friend shared with you and diet.  I don't know about these other guys but I can use all the diet & supp help I can get...lol


----------



## grind4it (Dec 1, 2012)

It's good to be back. Let me think about the picture thing. I'm not sure I know how to edit pictures (I have some tatoos that would out me). 



Christosterone said:


> Good to see you around again. Progress pics?


----------



## 63Vette (Dec 1, 2012)

grind4t!! You are killing it my man!!! You are so on the mark with so many things that if you will do work (and I know you are) the results will blow you away my friend! So glad to see you back and even more proud to see you have the entire picture and are doing so well!


MUCH Respect brother,
Vette


----------



## Hollywood72 (Dec 1, 2012)

That's some serious progress and dedication. Keep it up bro


----------

